# Gnome build is taking long over 2 days



## itslikethat (Oct 28, 2010)

Is it normal for Gnome to take more than 2 days to build?  

As a test, I am concurrently installing Gnome on 2 different boxes on 2 different internet connections both with clean FreeBSD installations with nothing else installed except successful Xorg installs.  

One system has a 1.6 GB processor and the other a 2.66 GB processor.  I am not getting any errors on either but they are both taking about 2 days to install so far. I successfully already installed KDE earlier on a separate machine and that took about 4-6 hours. I have hit tab and enter on about 50 options screens so far on each installation. I am wondering if instead of throwing errors the install could be looping.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 28, 2010)

It will take some time for the full GNOME desktop to build.

Make use of BATCH and/or *make config-recursive*. See ports(7).


----------



## itslikethat (Oct 28, 2010)

*I tried using packages instead*

Thanks for the advice Sir Dice.  I had been installing everything from ports up to this point and did not realize how much faster the packages were, so I am trying with packages.  

Also, I took your advice on how to prevent the options screens from holding up a port install, but am unclear as to the difference between config-recursive and rmconfig-recursive. Seems like they would both make an install proceed 100% automatically.


----------



## kenorb (Oct 29, 2010)

itslikethat said:
			
		

> Is it normal for Gnome to take more than 2 days to build?
> 
> As a test, I am concurrently installing Gnome on 2 different boxes on 2 different internet connections both with clean FreeBSD installations with nothing else installed except successful Xorg installs.



You could use -j parameter to increase number of threads during make. Or add into your make.conf:

```
FORCE_MAKE_JOBS=yes
MAKE_JOBS_NUMBER=8
```

You could use some parameters to configure everything on start. portinstall(1) (from portupgrade package)
`portinstall -c`
or find some option to ignore asking for config and choose default.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 29, 2010)

itslikethat said:
			
		

> but am unclear as to the difference between config-recursive and rmconfig-recursive.



*config-recursive* _sets_ all the configuration options for the port and its dependencies
*rmconfig-recursive* _removes_ all the configuration options for the port and its dependencies


----------

